# Xero to Manufacture Electric Vehicles in Galicia



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Get a load of this!!!

I wonder if it would be possible to open another thread to discuss the merits and demerits of the electric car:confused2:, and just focus on the fact (?) that they are talking about 1000 JOBS in this thread...

_*Xero to Manufacture Electric Vehicles in Galicia *

_ _ Xero Electric Vehicles, a British company specialized in electric vehicles, is to start production of electric cars in the Business Park in the municipality of Melón in the province of Orense (Galicia) in 2012.

The project is part of the Impulsa Plan promoted by the Orense Institute for Economic Development. Xero Electric Vehicles already has a prototype of the X-EV electric vehicle with a range of 200 kilometers and the factory will be up to full capacity in 2012, with annual production of 20,000 electric cars and the creation of a thousand jobs._ 

Taken from this article
Spanish Government sets aside ?72 million for electric car subsidies : zero emission motoring

More info here in Spanish
Xero desvela el chasis del coche eléctrico que se fabricará en Orense,Empresas, expansion.com


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Get a load of this!!! ......................................


Good news for the UK and Galicia. Based on the quote:

"An estimated investment of 26 million euros is to be made, added to another 11 million being provided in subsidies from the regional government".

the jobs are costing 11000Es each. That sounds good value to me 

A drop in the ocean but as Lao Tzu said "“The journey of a thousand miles begins with one step.”


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I think Spain needs to seriously get into electric vehicles and solar power generation.

I would love a little scooter that charges from a panel on the roof of the house to scoot around the town on.


----------

